# Jeff Speakman Tribute: Awesome!



## celtic_crippler (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PlCNECev44&feature=player_embedded

I have to admit that it was after seeing "The Perfect Weapon" that I switched systems and began my Kenpo journey... been on it pretty much ever since.

Get well soon, sir!


----------



## MilkManX (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------

